# Need a antidepressant that doesn't cause weight gain



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

So I'm trying to find a medication that is good for anxiety/agitation and insomnia and also doesn't have weight gain issues. I haven't responded well to SSRIs and SNRIs. Remeron helped me a decent amount but it has the weight gain issue so I'm wondering does anyone have suggestions on a good substitute for anxiety/depression? Really don't know what to do.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I have actually been thinking about asking the same question. 

All I can think of is Wellbutrin (sucks if in the UK like I am), Moclobemide (meh), Parnate (probably), Selegiline (emsam), Modafinil (has antidepressant effects perhaps), anything that works as a stimulant would likely have the opposite effect. There are maybe a lot that probably won't cause weight gain in you personally, but can have that effect in general.

I do have some wellbutrin from a possibly dodgy online pharmacy though, so maybe I will give that a go and hope I don't die because the UK sucks so much I can't get it legitimately prescribed

*edit, sorry, wellbutrin, emsam, modafinil, stimulants obv wont be good for agitation and sleep


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you tried tri-cyclic antidepressants. They are an older class of medications and they are great for sleep and are generally known for not putting on weight. Another med you could try would be trazodone.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> I do have some wellbutrin from a possibly dodgy online pharmacy though, *so maybe I will give that a go and hope I don't die* because the UK sucks so much I can't get it legitimately prescribed


This was my modus operandi during my "recreational" days - I`m still here which proves its a cast iron safe way of doing things !

You can always do what my mates did Bob - let me try them first


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

What would be some examples of tricyclics that are good for anxiety agitation and usually don't have the weight gain issue? Thank you


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been on trimipramine for a few years. In the past I tried nortiptyline as well it did help for sleep as well. Despite these meds working for sleep they never helped with my depression. So I still take trimiprimine purely for sleep.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

trazodone does look interesting. Wonder what hoops I would need to jump through to get it prescribed here?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Iwillovercomeanxiety1 said:


> What would be some examples of tricyclics that are good for anxiety agitation and usually don't have the weight gain issue? Thank you


Ive taken trimirpamine before and it was good. The best tricyclic I have taken though is imipramine, very good for depression and anxiety and I cant remember too much in the way of weight gain, but a lot of the TCAs can make you a bit hungry, nothing uncontrollable though. Imipramine, for me, wasn't sedating at all and I used to take it in the morning but some people find it make them drowsy.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@splendidbob, no hoops for trazodone, quite an easy med to get even from a GP I would have thought. It caused me some apathy and agitation so I came of it - great for rock hard boners though, not that I needed the help of course.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> @splendidbob, no hoops for trazodone, quite an easy med to get even from a GP I would have thought. It caused me some apathy and agitation so I came of it - great for rock hard boners though, not that I needed the help of course.


Damn, interesting. I notice heart block might be a problem there and i have right bundle branch block, might scupper things. Been struggling with sleep and seasonal madness though so potentially worth a look. Apathy and agitation don't sound like a fun combo 

Interesting too re erections. Though my boners are 100% amazingly rock solid like iron all the time too obviously.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Interesting too re erections. Though my boners are 100% amazingly rock solid like iron *all the time* too obviously.


No wonder you're constantly lying down...


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Damn, interesting. I notice heart block might be a problem there and i have right bundle branch block, might scupper things. Been struggling with sleep and seasonal madness though so potentially worth a look. Apathy and agitation don't sound like a fun combo
> 
> Interesting too re erections. Though my boners are 100% amazingly rock solid like iron all the time too obviously.


Well of course, I only mentioned the boners in case you had a friend with an issue down there.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

@SFC01 Interesting because I never found the tricyclics to induce hunger at all.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

SFC01 said:


> @*splendidbob* , no hoops for trazodone, quite an easy med to get even from a GP I would have thought. It caused me some apathy and agitation so I came of it - great for rock hard boners though, not that I needed the help of course.


Yeah I was on trazodone before and I was getting a lot of boners so I came off it. Anyway I told my doctor to put me back on it so we started out at 50 mg for the first week, but for some reason I was impotent. WTF!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> I have actually been thinking about asking the same question.
> 
> All I can think of is Wellbutrin (sucks if in the UK like I am), Moclobemide (meh), Parnate (probably), Selegiline (emsam), Modafinil (has antidepressant effects perhaps), anything that works as a stimulant would likely have the opposite effect. There are maybe a lot that probably won't cause weight gain in you personally, but can have that effect in general.
> 
> ...


*ABORT! ABORT!* From first hand experience, Wellbutrin won't do anything for anxiety and the first month is hell (sudden mood swings; they come with less frequency over time, but yeah). Gaurunteed to kill your appetite, induce brain fog and destroy any hopes you have of sleep. As an antidepressant it sort of works to a point, but I'd avoid it at all costs. On the other hand I lost a scary amount of weight while taking it and had no desire to smoke (not that I smoke), so it has that going for it I guess... >_<


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Azazello said:


> No wonder you're constantly lying down...


OMG, you has spy cam, and can see me lying down and permaboner.



SFC01 said:


> Well of course, I only mentioned the boners in case you had a friend with an issue down there.


Of course. Like I say though, totally 100% here.



rockyraccoon said:


> Yeah I was on trazodone before and I was getting a lot of boners so I came off it. Anyway I told my doctor to put me back on it so we started out at 50 mg for the first week, but for some reason I was impotent. WTF!


Variable boner inducing powers.

It's one with potential withdrawal problems I assume? (depending on length of time taken and dose), but I guess it works prn for sleep anyway?



MCHB said:


> *ABORT! ABORT!* From first hand experience, Wellbutrin won't do anything for anxiety and the first month is hell (sudden mood swings; they come with less frequency over time, but yeah). Gaurunteed to kill your appetite, induce brain fog and destroy any hopes you have of sleep. As an antidepressant it sort of works to a point, but I'd avoid it at all costs. On the other hand I lost a scary amount of weight while taking it and had no desire to smoke (not that I smoke), so it has that going for it I guess... >_<


It isn't something I am that keen to take . Not only because it has the potential to make me worse, but because its from an online pharmacy. It's sortof "I might try it one day and see if it ****s me up" kinda thing hehe.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> It isn't something I am that keen to take . Not only because it has the potential to make me worse, but because its from an online pharmacy. It's sortof "I might try it one day and see if it ****s me up" kinda thing hehe.


I've never used an online pharmacy, but unless it's a known and trusted source I'd be extremely cautious about buying meds online.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

MCHB said:


> I've never used an online pharmacy, but unless it's a known and trusted source I'd be extremely cautious about buying meds online.


Yeh, I see it as a probability thing tbh. It all depends on the pharmacy, the rep, how fakeable the med is, how cheap the generic version is (is it even worth faking?), and the packaging of the med etc. It's a long way from ideal though. I would only consider it under very specific circumstances (I don't know if this is one of them). I got the wellbutrin because it was cheap with other stuff, but whether i will take it is another thing).

I wouldn't recommend it to others though.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

rockyraccoon said:


> @*SFC01* Interesting because I never found the tricyclics to induce hunger at all.


Yeah Rock, they definitely increase my appetite, amitriptyline was the worst for it, imipramine not far off but not so much with trimipramine. I think one of their mechanism of actions is similar to some of the properties of anti psychotics and things like mirtazapine ie a 5ht receptor action.

Its never been as bad as the likes of mirtazapine or quetiapine though and quite easy to fight through it.


----------



## Gillman fan (Sep 24, 2016)

Parnate and stimulants are effective appetite suppressants. I almost forgot to eat completely yesterday, until the very end of the day. This may not be healthy, mind you.

Nortriptyline works like a charm for me but I find it mildly weight-gain inducing. I am also on Lithium, will go off it eventually, also caused me to gain a lot. The tricyclics vary a great deal in terms of what they do... anything that antagonizes serotonin receptor 2A will relax you and calm you, also cause moderate or light weight gain.

Trazodone is awesome for me.

You will have a hard time getting prescribe stimulants to treat depression. Parnate counts as an antidepressant that can be stimulating (sedating at lower doses). But an MAOI is a BIG DECISION. Do research before you talk to your doctor. www.psychotropical.com is the best place to start. Doctors worry about MAOIs because they are misinformed.


----------

